# <?php echo "hello world"; ?>



## ametalguitarist (May 13, 2011)

Hello,
I was interested in the world of stage design, sound and lighting. I'm hoping to gain some knowledge in this field. What got me interested in lighting was that while volunteering at a local youth center I was asked to figure out an 18 x 8 matrix bubble light wall. I did figure it out although it took me about 20 hours trying to get e:cue to talk to the wall and then reconfiguring the matrix so that the patterns were right and text would scroll.

As far as sound is concerned I've been doing sound for a few years at my church.

Otherwise I'm a guitar player in a local metal band...none of which pay my bills LOL


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 14, 2011)

Welcome to the Booth. Many of our members are not doing this for a living either. However, once you get bitten by the theater bug, you're hooked for life. If you need help navigating the forums, don't hesitate to ask.

Happy posting!


----------

